# whats the best top water



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

im just begining to get in to trout and red fishing just wondering what are some good versatile top water baits


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Rapala skitterwalk


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thanks ive been mainly throwing gulp but have tried mirro lure topdog couple strikes at topdog but still hungry


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

We used poppers last weekend. My buddy had good luck, see the thread "REDFISH on the flats". I think the popper works really well for redfish because there is a pause between "pops". That is when I have usually seen a redfish hit a topwater, when its just sitting there.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I prefer the Mirrolure TopDog and SheDogs, for a smaller topwater lure I prefer the Jr Spook.



Pastor Billy


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget the old top water Mirrolures with spinners. I have been trout fishing since 1975 and those baits have produced some of the largest trout that I have ever caught. It's a little tougher hookup, but they can produce..... 

I honestly think it's the "right place right time" and presentation theory. Years ago I had an old trout fisherman tell me he would take a lightly weighted hook and wrap a small piece of white cloth on it (he described about 4 inches), frey the ends real good and cast in in a strong current and nail some 6 + pounders..... But then again, he was a fisherman and I never saw it happen, LOLOLOL.... Tight line, T


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bagley silver mullet


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Zara II and Devil Horse.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Small Chug Bug, saltwater series, dark green top color. Can't go wrong.Messed them up on the sound this weekend with it.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Best bait for snook and trout around Fort Meyers was always a Sammy Pointer in either clown or white and chartruese. I am sure it will work up in Pensacola area.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

skitterwalk all the way


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Alot of times anglers worry to much about colors, styles, sizes, ect. When fish are feeding on top it doesnt matter what topwater lure you are using. It's the sound and commotionthe lure makesthat attracts the bite on top. I carry about 3 different types of baits in my inshore box and I'm confident in all of them. When you have confidence in a lureyou will fish it harder and your bait presentation will bebetter.You will never see my tackle box filled with 30 different types of baits. Fish are not picky when they are hungry. Its a matter of being in the right place when the fish are feeding. Knowing the tides that the fish feed on, and past history of a placeare alot more important than the lure choice.

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i agree with brant.....presentation and tides are the key!!! you arent gonna make a fish that isnt hungry eat


----------

